# heat cycle of a geriatric dog



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Just curious, how often a female around 12 or 13 years old goes into heat? I rescued Macy almost a year ago she went into heat once maybe in dec.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It all depends. My oldest girl still cycled twice a year but we did have a girl who only cycled every nine months. If she is aging quick she may stop cycling altogether.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Macy answered my question for me, approx 9 months from the last time.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Rvent said:


> Well Macy answered my question for me, approx 9 months from the last time.


Time to break out the diapers, crates, and gates


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I know YUCK, no crate Max is fixed, we always have gates up Babs is nuts and diapers are a must I just wish they stayed on her tooshie a little better


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my females goes twice a year and my youngest only once every twelve


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am still considering having her fixed, I havn't yet because 1: she is around 12 years old 2: dam vet wants way to much money to fix an old lady, but I so worry about pyo.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't remember how long the heat cycle last (the bleeding part) and is it normal at age 12 for it to be very light?


----------

